# Steelseries XAI - Eure Profileinstellungen Exact -Sense, -Rate, -AIM, Freemove, -Accel.



## zeroz (9. Januar 2010)

Hi, mich würde interessieren wie Ihr eure Steelseries XAI Profil[e] eingestellt habt. Low-Sense, Mid-Sense oder High-Sens.


Beispiel:

Profil 1
------------
ExactSense: CPI1 1200 | CPI2 800
ExactRate: 960Hz
ExactAIM: 2 unit

FreeMove: 0 unit
ExactAccel: 0 %
------------
Grüße Oz


----------



## Balu7 (9. Januar 2010)

Profil 1
------------
ExactSense: CPI1 400 | CPI2 400
ExactRate: 960Hz
ExactAIM: 2 unit

FreeMove: 0 unit
ExactAccel: 0 %


----------



## Bullveyr (11. Januar 2010)

ExactSense: CPI1 400 CPI (Gaming) | CPI 2 1000 CPI (Desktop)
ExactRate: 960
ExactAim: 0
FreeMove: 0
ExactAcell: 0


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Januar 2010)

ExactSense: CPI1 400 CPI 2 400 
ExactRate: 960
ExactAim: 0
FreeMove: 0
ExactAcell: 0


----------

